# Getting sigs to work.



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Grrrr, I have never been able to get sigs to work on here, It says the file size is too big yet it is the same size as the jeoff monson Toxic has and it is when it is saved in .jpg it is too bif, its no good in .jpg anyway cos the writing smudges.

This is it in .jpg









Here is what I'd like to it look like.

This is it in .png









Also citique welcome its my first go at a sig


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You have to be a paid member to use signatures or have GIF images in your avatar.

Upgrade to a lifetime member ($10) and you get the use of sigs, and many, many other features.

For the sig itself, I like it. It's simple yet interesting, and I like the size.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn, money is tight when you're a student lol, well I guess I can squeeze another tenner out haha


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's very much worth it.

You get to see who leaves you reps, use of sigs/bigger avatars/gif images, there's a hidden VIP forum you get access to, etc, etc.

If you want any extra info on sig/avy rules, click the link in my sig. :thumbsup:


----------

